# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الفيسبوك تريد أن تدفع لك مقابل التسجيلات الصوتية الخاصة بك

## mohamed73

هل تتذكر تلك الفترة التي حاولت فيها الفيسبوك الدفع للمستخدمين للتخلي  عن بعض خصوصيتهم؟ يبدو أن الفيسبوك ليست لديها أية مخاوف بشأن هذا النهج  لأن الشركة أعلنت الآن عن برنامج جديد يُدعى “Pronunciations”. من خلال هذا  البرنامج الجديد، تعرض الفيسبوك الدفع للمستخدمين مقابل التسجيلات الصوتية  الخاصة بهم.
 لذا، كم سوف تدفع الفيسبوك للمستخدمين؟ وفقًا للتفاصيل، ستدفع الفيسبوك  للمستخدمين بالنقاط، والتي يمكن صرفها لاحقًا. مقابل كل مجموعة ناجحة من  التسجيلات الصوتية ستحصل على 200 نقطة. ومع ذلك، لن يتمكن المستخدمون من  تحويل تلك النقاط إلى أموال إلا بعد جمع 1000 نقطة على الأقل، وهي النقاط  التي يتم صرفها بـ 5 دولارات يتم دفعها من خلال PayPal.
 إذا كنت تشعر بالقلق تجاه هذا الموضوع وتأثيرات الخصوصية الكامنة  وراءه، أوضحت الفيسبوك أن هذه التسجيلات لن تكون مرتبطة بملفك الشخصي على  الفيسبوك، وأنه لن يتم مشاركة أنشطتك مع الفيسبوك أو الخدمات الأخرى  المملوكة للشركة بدون إذن.
 ومع ذلك، لن يتمكن الجميع من المشاركة في هذا البرنامج. هذا البرنامج  يتطلب أن تبلغ 18 سنة على الأقل وهو مفتوح فقط لأولئك الذين يعيشون في  الولايات المتحدة. أيضًا، سيحتاج المستخدمون إلى التسجيل للمشاركة فيه، وقد  لا يتم قبول الجميع بالضرورة.

----------

